# Tree pollen?



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

The short answer is yes. A huge amount of the pollen that bees collect comes from trees. Which trees is a local thing. In many parts of the country, red maple is the first to bloom and signals the start of the bees brooding up in preparation for the nectar flow that follows.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

I've always wondered this as well. I'm in the heart of redwood territory followed by a lot of oak! The oak just started blooming but have not observed any bees on the...dangly bits. It also seems to be tan in color and have not seen the girls bringing anything of that color in. I am getting a LOT of bright yellow and orange and have no idea where that's coming from.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes, bees love trees especially if their flowers produce nectar, such as willow, maple, plum, cherry, apple, buckthorn, hawthorn, black locust, tulip poplar, basswood and etc. Pollens from non-nectar producing trees are not popular with my bees (I regularly look at bee-pollen under microscope), except hazelnut in mid-late winter here (Zone 8). But I did find some oak, pine (or spruce), and true cedar, so I guess it depends what else is available at the time.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

For a better understanding of which trees the bees collect from, go to:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pollen_sources


----------



## shipgoverness (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes, they do collect and the huge amount that comes to Bees is from trees majorly.


----------

